# the aftermath of acrylics



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

so i've had acrylics for about six months and just got them taken off yesterday because before long (hopefully within the next six months) my job won't allow acrylics, dyed hair or makeup (gasp! how will i liiiive?!) so i figured i ought to just take them off now so they can have time to grow out and strengthen up a bit. is there anything i can do to speed up the process of them growing? i know biotin and calcium supplements, but anything else?


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 3, 2008)

IDK how strong your natural nails are but it does take time to allow them to recover from acrylics.  For me, having weak nails, I kept them short and neat and put nail strengthener for OPI on it every day and then I started to let them grow out.  It took about a week or more for them to start to be stronger because acrylics really weaken your nails. 

 I hope this helps!!  Good luck=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. why can't you wear makeup or have dyed hair?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

i'll check out that opi stuff!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meanjeanster* 

 
_P.S. why can't you wear makeup or have dyed hair?_

 
i'm not really sure. i was real bummed when my little buddy told me she had to dye her hair back to it's natural colour and couldn't even wear foundation or fill in her eyebrows, though. i'm like the creature from the black lagoon without makeup/hair/nail upgrades.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 3, 2008)

I went through the same thing when I had crystal put on my nails back in hs.. when I took them off I could practically push down on my nail bed and almost tear it and reveal the underneath (eww gross i know) I vowed to let my nails grow out and not ever torture them again lol.. even tho acrylic is pretty haha..  but I used  Nail Life and my nails grew so strong.. and it helps ur nails grow faster.. additionally use Gelous Advanced Nail Gel Coat.  you can get both from Sally's Beauty Supply... I highly recommend.  I went to get a pedi and the nail technicians LOVVED my fingernails lol.. I always get comps  on them.. good luck!


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 3, 2008)

Try Nailtiques Formula 2 Plus (Walgreens) or Seché Plus (Sally Beauty Supply).


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2008)

My nails always take about 6-8 weeks before they look decent again. I'm always left with those "half moon" shapes in my nail beds, know what I mean?
Anyway, after I get them removed, I usually let the nail techs give me a manicure. I always get them cut down as short as they will go because even though my natural nails may be pretty long when the acrylics or gels come off, they break so easily. They usually put some kind of OPI nail stuff on it too, I guess it's like the strengthener like another posted said. It really does help and I put that stuff on just about everyday and lots of clear nail polish. I eat a lot of Jell-O during this period too, since something in it helps with nail growth.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Aug 3, 2008)

When I got my acrylics taken off, I skipped the pro manicure and decided to do it myself at home.  I stopped at Target and got the OPI Natural Nail Strengthener.  While my nails were really weak for quite some time, I put on a coat of the OPI stuff every few days and my nails were much stronger.  Even now, I still put a coat on at least twice a week, since my nails have always been pretty crappy, and they're much, much stronger than in the past.  Definitely what I recommend!


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_When I got my acrylics taken off, I skipped the pro manicure and decided to do it myself at home.  I stopped at Target and got the OPI Natural Nail Strengthener.  While my nails were really weak for quite some time, I put on a coat of the OPI stuff every few days and my nails were much stronger.  Even now, I still put a coat on at least twice a week, since my nails have always been pretty crappy, and they're much, much stronger than in the past.  Definitely what I recommend!_

 
^^ I agree!!  I've used the store brand nail strengtheners and though they work fine, the OPI natural nail strengthener works best at least for me, for after acrylic damage repair.  It keeps your nails strong and looking good.


----------

